# He's growing up fast week1-17



## Dually (Dec 30, 2010)

If you get a puppy-enjoy every day, they grow so fast.

Day 1 









4 weeks 









6 weeks

















8 weeks

















10 weeks









12 weeks

















14 weeks









15.5 weeks









17 weeks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

its amazing how they start out so little then right before you realize it they are grown...


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

ain't that the truth... beautiful looking puppy! Hoe to see mroe pics as he gets older!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute pup!Thanks for sharing.
I actually prefer a grown dog to a pup so I like that they grow so fast.:rofl:


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures!

That's only good lookin' pup!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

he's beautiful I love his color I can't believe how big he is now!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow! They do grow up fast! thanks for sharing the pics. I love watching the pups as they grow! Good looking too1 I'll be watching for the next pic. Have a blessed day!


----------

